# Irish Whisper's baby girls. Updated pics 3-19



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So Rainbow's baby girls are really gorgeous. I did lose their little brother which broke my heart. But im glad these to are healthy appear to be doing well. So here are a couple quick shots of them. Not very good but will get better ones at a later time.








































The one with alot of brown on her has blue eyes like her daddy and the other one has brown eyes like mommy. One will probably be retained and one for sale.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Congrats I'm sure they will be beautiful as they grow up


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Awww...they're so cute! Congrats!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Very cute and colorful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Too cute ...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Thanks much everyone. They are beautiful.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Cute-CUTE babies...congrats-they are precious, and SO colorful! :leap:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

so beautiful~~!! congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Joanie...they are gorgeous!! Congrats again on such adorable babies :hug:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Ooooooh, they are so adorable. Congratulations! :rose:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Thanks


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Congrats on the new kids I think I will be having some tonight but who knows.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Good luck RPC hope all goes well. I think I have a girl gearing up to hope she makes it till tomorrow, its going to be in sixties here.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

sweet babies. I love the colors!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*



> Thanks much everyone.


 your welcome... :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Beautiful. Sorry on the little boy, but good luck with the girls.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper's baby girls.*

Here are some fluffy pics of them. They are so friendly cause they are on the bottle.


----------

